# Question...camping out of a PU truck



## embeck (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm taking off on an adventure this summer and am gearing up for it. Basically I'm gonna be living out of my Tacoma for a couple months and hauling my bikes around on a roof top rack. I want to be able to store stuff in the truck and also sleep in the bed when it's rainy or i'm sleeping in truck stops/sketchy places.

I want to build a plywood platform in the back to sleep on and store stuff under. I've seen one before and have an idea on how to build one, but wanted some input from other folks. I'm getting a basic cab-high cap to cover the bed. I guess my question is how hight to build the platform and how to get access to gear stored near the front of the bed...hinge system, pull the plywood up..? 

Anwyay, I'm pretty tight on time. I pick up the cap this saturday and would like to build the platform this week/weekend. I leave for my roadtrip next Monday, so something simple/reliable is what I'm looking for.

My basic design is this. 4x4 posts attached to a 2x4 frame with a plywood on top...


----------



## blackenedman (Mar 29, 2004)

*p-u camping*

I'm in the process of designing a platform for my cap too. I found a website where a guy has made several transitions in his platform, I've gotten a lof of good ideas from here.

http://www.brian894x4.com/Rearcanopy.html

Good luck, I'd like to ses pic's of your final product...


----------



## embeck (Feb 24, 2004)

nice find there. he's got quite a setup. that looks like pretty cozy sleeping arrangement. how far along are you in building yours?


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2004)

*Couple of suggestions...*

Don't know if this will work with a Tacoma, but the inside walls of my Isuzu Hombre (really a Chevy S-10 with Isuzu badges) have indents built to hold 2x6s horizontally a foot or so above the bed, to provide double-decker storage. All I had to do for a sleeping platform was cut the boards the width of the bed, put a piece of 3/4 ply on top and toss my stuff in. It was a lot easier than building a framework to hold it up, though with a frame you could sleep in HALF the bed and leave the other half for full-height storage.


----------



## alibi (Dec 30, 2003)

*I second the half and half suggestion...*

It's pretty easy to throw together a platform that's half the width of the bed, leaving the other half for crawling in/out, storing the bike when you need to, sitting out rainstorms, etc. Split the top into two pieces and use hinges to make lids that flip up, giving you easy access to storage under the bed. Unless you make a complicated slide-out drawer under a full width bed, getting to the stuff underneath is difficult. I've seen lots of those kind of setups at climbing areas, and when done right, it's really nice. But, if soloing, I would just do a single bed.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a Ranger that I built a nearly full-size platform bed for.
I used it like this for a while and found it to be good for
storage, but crappy for sleeping and sitting up. 

Oh yeah, my bedliner had slots for elevated 2x4's, so I 
just threw the padded/carpeted plywood on top of the
2x4's and was done. I put stuff underneath either from
the back (tailgate opened) or through the small gaps
on the sides near the wheel wells.

Eventually, I removed the full size platform and threw in a small 
futon directly on the floor. I like this setup much better. I can
sit up easily and there more than enough space for one 
person. I can also roll the futon up to get it out of the way. 
If I were going on a long term solo trip, I'd probably go with
storage/boxes built into the sides and a futon type
setup in the middle. Maybe an elevated platform towards
the front of the bed that I could put more stuff on and
roll the futon under it.

baker


----------



## Dirtsurfer (Dec 19, 2003)

*Back in the day...*

I had a great camping set up. Small fridge, microwave and sink on one side and a bed with storage underneath on the other. Having all that stuff in there really killed gas milage though. I did have one of those RV vents with thermo controled fan, but found it didn't stay open when driving and was noisy driving with it closed. Now I use just a bed rug and a regular sunroof is good enough for camping. I can push the bike to one side and sleep on the other with one of these on the back (http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=11997&memberId=12500226).


----------



## blackenedman (Mar 29, 2004)

Still in the planning stages, really. Want the platform to basically be permanent, and want to make sure I will have enough (accessible) storage and sleeping room for two.


----------



## embeck (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the ideas. I need to throw this thing together this weekend. I guess the big question is how much storage space compared to head-room i want. It's tempting to just bolt 2x4s onto the lip like the, but that doesn't leave a whole lot of head room.


----------



## hiss2 (Jan 13, 2002)

*heres a great link, and its tacoma specific:*

http://www.bajataco.com/Camper1.html

I'm planning on doin the same thing this summer, i'b be interested to know how your trip works out, and where you visited/biked.
-Jason


----------



## embeck (Feb 24, 2004)

That loooks awesome! So you platform looks to be about 6" below the lip of edge of the bed?? I was thinking of using a lot of tupperware bins too...i'm basically gonna be living out of the thing for a summer and haven't loaded it up yet. I'm gonna have a lot of clothes for summer and winter, tools, backpacking/bikgin gear, coleman stove... You think I'll have any issues w/ space? I won't have water or car tools onboard as I'm doing mostly frontcountry camping w/ the truck.


----------



## Rollitup (Mar 13, 2004)

" I won't have water or car tools onboard as I'm doing mostly frontcountry camping w/ the truck."

I'd carry a couple gallons just to be safe. A collapsable 5 gal water carrier is cheap insurance & doesn't take up much room.


----------

